# Reinitialiser la localisation...



## S.Jobs (27 Juin 2010)

Voilà j'ai un iPad wi fi 64 go et lorsque j'utilise plan ce dernier me localise en banlieue parisienne alors que je suis dans le centre de la France!
Comment réinitialiser la localisation pour que je puisse de nouveau me servir d'application nécessitant ma localisation?


Merci


----------



## olm (11 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, même genre de problème. Je suis à Issy les moulineur et l'ipad me localise près de Reims! Mon iPhone me localise parfaitement, quelqu'un à une idée?


----------



## samoussa (13 Juillet 2010)

moi il n'arrive pas à me localiser du tout. Pareil quand je veux le localiser via mobileme, il est introuvable...


----------

